# Deulen Hone Rip-Off ?



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_042012.htm


















Deulen's is made from nice woods and Brass @$50 / 6" model


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Seems pricey, since the one I made was ouf of scrap wood, RIPOFF!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hahaha, Marty


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know why these jigs are so expensive.
Here is my version of the jig.


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

They are expensive if you only figure in a block of wood to make your own.

Now figure in the wood, the brass inserts and screws, (without which your jig will not last as long) and your time!

Most of us love to make jigs and the time we spend is free since we are loving it. But the time to make the jig has to be figured into the price.

How often have you have a friend, co-worker or family member ask you to make something for them, then they are shocked because you can't do it for the same price as Ikea? Same deal here.

For folks with limited shop time, buying the jig ready to use may be worth the expense to free up more time to build things.

Ralph


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

If you want to make money at it, I guess you need a patent . . . I like Scott's (*SASmith*) version as I don't need my jigs to be works of art, just good at getting the job done well.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 on what handi said.
Sometimes, we have more money than time and vice versa.


----------

